# My old Vinyl collection



## SaaB (Mar 29, 2012)

I have load of records which i will unlikely play again, as all online now.

I bought a cheap record player from Argos with a view to test them. I also bought some cleaning fluid

I have started to test them, and most look really dirty, not just finger marks but small scratches. They play fine though and only odd crackle.

It looks like i am making them worse cleaning them, so just playing them might be enough before selling. (Boot sale probably easier)

I have used some online places for CD's which i have made £4 or £5 pounds if they are rare/import. 

I acquired about 10 old Duran Duran LP's which have been better looked after. few others like Visage/Japan/Frankie goes to Hollywood.

So apart from the above ones in better condition, i think selling my others online are probably not worth it?


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

You could try an auction house that deals with house clearances ? I did that with my parents records when they passed away (among numerous other items) there were one or two in the collection we sold online as were a bit rarer but not worth enough for a specialist auction.


----------



## SaaB (Mar 29, 2012)

IvorB1H said:


> You could try an auction house that deals with house clearances ? I did that with my parents records when they passed away (among numerous other items) there were one or two in the collection we sold online as were a bit rarer but not worth enough for a specialist auction.


Thanks,
My parents have 100’s of old records too which are likely worth more.
I contacted a specialist type company/collector that come to you if you have a large collection. Might be option for my parents ones. (Not sure how they would test them)

i will go through my old CD’s again as you can just scan the code and decide if you send off to sell.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

If you can be bothered, list them individually on Discogs or ebay.

If not, take them to your local record shop and get a price for the whole lot - this should be more ££ than a car boot sale.


----------

